# Re-designed site



## Darfion (Jul 4, 2003)

Site check required please. There's no photo's yet but the rest of the site is as good as finished.  Could you also use the reply form just so I know that it's working ok, you should get a Thank you page.
http://darfion.co.uk
Thanks in advance


----------



## photobug (Jul 4, 2003)

Seems to work fine. Nice clean design. 

Jim


----------



## Darfion (Jul 7, 2003)

Since then I've re- re- edited it


----------



## dave k (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi darren 
looking good, by the way you don't redesign your site it justs rolls along like the season's  
cheers
davek


----------

